# erotic comic?



## Keenan7 (May 25, 2019)

know some?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (May 25, 2019)

You want straight or gay, plain sex or with extra kinks / fetishes, and pure sex only, or a story with sex scenes?


----------



## Keenan7 (May 25, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> You want straight or gay, plain sex or with extra kinks / fetishes, and pure sex only, or a story with sex scenes?



I'd prefer straight or lesbian, not male-male. with a good story or not, whatever


----------

